# Cyclemorph Tandem Adapter



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Anyone play around with one of these? Interesting concept, where you remove the rear wheel on your single-seater, clamp this on, stuff your rear wheel in the back of it and you've got yourself a tandem!

From the pics, it looks like you can use disc brakes, v-brakes, MTB wheels, 700c wheels, you can change handlebars around, there's a lot of versatility with this thing.

The website doesn't have pricing info, though. Does anyone have any experience with this? Any idea how it holds up? Any idea on what pricing might be?

https://www.cyclemorph.com/


























I'm hoping to infect wifey with a little more PASSION with some 'date' tandem riding!


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't want to be a naysayer, it certainly looks well thought out, but, 1) you are gonna want a set of tandem wheels to run it on, 2) is it just me or does she look cramped in that pic? 

Depending on the cost, you may be better off just watching for a deal on a tandem. I see some pretty nice ones go reasonably priced on ebay...


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Tandem wheel? What's that? I have no idea that tandem bikes used specific tandem wheels.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, they have like 40+ spokes, no kidding. There is a lot of load on a tandem, I wouldn't want to subject my daily rider to those kinds of forces.


----------



## SoCalAl (Aug 29, 2004)

Seems like it would be better for having a child bike with you, like an upgrade to those things that clamp onto the seatpost.


----------

